# Tyting Farm, Surrey - March 2017



## Brewtal (Mar 20, 2017)

I've visited this place before and kept meaning to go back and get some better pics, but after finding out that it is to be demolished soon I found the time to have a re-visit. Not the most amazing place but it has some lovely decay, and because it was a spur of the moment last min decision I had some great light to play with as the sun started to go down. A public footpath runs directly through the middle of the farm and it was fun ducking down and hiding from every single person who went past and felt the need to read the demolition notice out loud. And there is some crazy history here.

Some history:

Back in 2009 some squatters moved in. Pretty standard for a disused space. But not just any old squatters, an ex-MI5 whistle blower who believes he is Jesus: David Shayle. Or Deloris as he likes to be identified as now. And, of course, his merry band of followers. They first moved into the site in April and had a little event dubbed the Rainbow Gathering Festival. They, of course, got booted out but a dozen or so remained. It took the council three attempts in court to get rid of them. They were evicted properly on June 25th and they moved on to another farm owned by the National Trust and forcibly removed on August 12th. They then went on to a derelict house and presumably turfed out. I'm not sure what happened after then. That place was sold about two years ago and is being developed. I got a right bollocking when I turned up there! If you will advertise a derp in a window...! Anyway, they wanted to take this disused farm back for the community so their hearts were in the right place, but they didn't exactly go about it the right way by the sounds of it. There is a house right next to the farm, on my first visit the owner clocked me mooching about and approached me and we had a good chat about the place. They had people travel from as far as America and Morocco. But in trying to do the right thing they pissed a lot of people off by the sounds of it! The council spent just over £100000 in security allegedly. 

Anyway, not your average back story but there you go. It is a lovely little spot and I am glad I went back, and at the right time of day to get these pics.














































































































Now on to the house. The few times I have been here I've stayed away from there. No visible access and cameras either side. This time I saw an access point straight away as I arrived so left it until last. I don't think I have ever seen any pics from in here. It was pretty dull. Lots of hippy paint, pitch black, upstairs was empty as far as I could tell but didn't venture further that the last step because the fairy folks have been in so my foot went straight between the floor boards that had ripped up and nearly fell backwards. After I got back on my feet and shone the torch around there was nothing to see. More darkness and hippy paint. There was plenty of that downstairs!

































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 21, 2017)

That's quite a history. The out buildings look okay but the house has some serious issues as in the hippy paint (like "wow" man). At least you captured some nice shots.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 21, 2017)

The last pic interesting. Thanks for posting


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 21, 2017)

I enjoyed that Bretal, interesting history and good photos, cheers


----------



## Gromr (Mar 21, 2017)

Nicely done, captured very well as always. It's pretty empty, but still retains character. That doll is pretty disturbing though


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2017)

Now that's back story, lovely pics but the last shot was a bit Brewtal. Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 21, 2017)

Qgreat report of a great place mate.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Good report. Been here many times and the house was closed. May revisit.


----------



## smokeycow (Mar 22, 2017)

Mr Shayler certainly got about a bit in the area, the other squat he was evicted from was hackhurst farm - a bit further over to the east.

Great shots


----------



## HughieD (Mar 23, 2017)

Can't beat a bit of farmbex. Enjoyed that Brewtal.


----------

